# IRC -  G.I. Joe d20 Modern



## jezter6 (May 16, 2004)

Looking to set up an IRC game on the Psionics.net chat server to play a little G.I. Joe d20 Modern.

Looking to use core, Blood & Guts, and Blood & Fists, and maybe a few creations of my own. Probably be rather high powered (uber muchkin!) just for the sake of being super heroic cartoon action.

Feel free to reply here, drop an email: alan@neogodless.com , or stop in the #d20modern chat room on chat.psionics.net if you're interested in playing.

Days/times still up in the air for the time being.


----------



## jezter6 (May 25, 2004)

Just to update..I have 2 players 'in waiting' from another board that I posted this on. So I am really in the need for 1 or 2 more and we can get going.


Go Joe!


----------

